# Scolopendra heros castaneiceps bite ???



## Arachnokid 93 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well I was wondering if any person out there has been bitten by a Scolopendra heros castaneiceps and if you have what where the affects of the bit. I have one on the way and have read some stuff but I would like first hand experience.


----------



## NBond1986 (Jun 6, 2007)

cacoseraph???? where are you???? we need an answer to the question.....

dunno if you've been bitten by this one yet.....but i think it's safe to assume...


----------



## ragnew (Jun 6, 2007)

I, personally, have not been bitten by an SHC. I've heard it hurts pretty bad though, especially if it's a larger specimen that sinks it's fangs into you.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 6, 2007)

That's ironic (I certainly didn't try it out to answer the question). I just got nailed by an S. h. c. on the skin between the fingers five hours ago and it's still somewhat swolen. It only hurt for 90 minutes. If it had bit anywhere else it wouldn't have too hurt much but it decided to find the best possible place to inject venom (chance over intelligence I believe).


----------



## Gsc (Jun 6, 2007)

I've been bitten a few times on the hand while collecting them... It hurts for a bit (maybe 90min like Orin mentioned), but it goes away... At first, it kinda feels like getting your finger smashed by a hammer (at least for me...)...then theres the "throbbing" sensation...   all in all- unenjoyable, but not extremely horrible....


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 7, 2007)

a couple tiny ones have bitten me but the didn't do much. one ate me for a little while.

i think gala got kinda jacked up by one. continuous swelling worse (longer by far!) than any of the things that have gotten me. pretty sure S.h.c.

i think it was pretty decent size.

i'm sure he'll see this and post something pretty soon.


these are pretty funny. i guess you might think they are like, gross if you are er, weakly constituted, but i never thought that about them before so maybe i am wrong.

hifi
[YOUTUBE]kcLbHxUQ3WY[/YOUTUBE]

lofi
[YOUTUBE]lxzF1LLZJ8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 7, 2007)

i so far havee not been bitten buy a larger one but i did get bitten by a little one and didnt even notice it except it was sorta stuck to my finger. no pain no swelleing notta. Gala did get bitten by the larger one i have now, and i cant vouch for the pain other than he said it didnt hurt much, and the swelling was minimal. less than i expected. I am half tempted to get this one to bite me just to see how it affects me. I seem to be immune to wasps, bees, and scorpion(c. vitattus) stings most likely due to a sever attack by yellow jackets when i was a kid.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 7, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> i so far havee not been bitten buy a larger one but i did get bitten by a little one and didnt even notice it except it was sorta stuck to my finger. no pain no swelleing notta. Gala did get bitten by the larger one i have now, and i cant vouch for the pain other than he said it didnt hurt much, and the swelling was minimal. less than i expected. I am half tempted to get this one to bite me just to see how it affects me. I seem to be immune to wasps, bees, and scorpion(c. vitattus) stings most likely due to a sever attack by yellow jackets when i was a kid.


i would think about it. for sure gala got f'ed up by a heros bite. i think it was before you guys started hunting together.  i might still have the email but it is painful searching with yahoo mail right now for some reason


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 7, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> i would think about it. for sure gala got f'ed up by a heros bite. i think it was before you guys started hunting together.  i might still have the email but it is painful searching with yahoo mail right now for some reason


yeah he told me about that one, his whole arm swelled up i believe. 
the one i have now bit him when he picked it up lol 
oh i am gonna post some pix of it today , i just fed it a discoid about 1.5" long he had a hard time fanging it lol and wrestled with it for what seemed liek forever then i hear CRUNCH lol and he drug it under the rock lol


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 7, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> yeah he told me about that one, his whole arm swelled up i believe.
> the one i have now bit him when he picked it up lol
> oh i am gonna post some pix of it today , i just fed it a discoid about 1.5" long he had a hard time fanging it lol and wrestled with it for what seemed liek forever *then i hear CRUNCH lol and (s)he drug it under* the rock lol


bold and (s) mine

sounds like my last breeding


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 7, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> bold and (s) mine
> 
> sounds like my last breeding


ouch , dude i dont  think you are dating the right kind of people if you hea....wait you meant your last attempt at breedign peded didnt you ROTFLOL

Yeah i dont have a clue what gender this thing is , twould be nice if its a female that has ben fertilized and give me a nice clutch eh?
i think someone HAS to know how to sex them. Did shelley say anything in his book?


----------

